
Show HN: Ported `Wasm_exec.js` to Go. Feedback Appreciated - vedhavyas
https://github.com/vedhavyas/go-wasm
======
mtmail
The documentation is one sentence. Obviously(?) my feedback would be to write
more. Assume readers don't know what wasm_exec.js is.

